
Npm's growth rate of top 1k packages - anvaka
https://anvaka.github.io/npmrank.vis/
======
anvaka
I've being collecting number of dependencies for the most popular packages
last month. This visualization shows the growth rate of those packages.

Make sure to drop an mp3 file on this visualization to see an Easter egg :).

